# Lounge > Survey Says... >  >  What's Your Philosophy (Quiz)

## Frogger

http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/aroc...u-follow-v103/

Share what your top results was!

My results. 

Existentialism - 95%
Hedonism - 70%
Justice (Fairness) - 65%
Utilitarianism - 55%
Apathy - 55%
Kantianism - 40%
Strong Egoism - 30%
Nihilism - 25%
Divine Command - 0%

----------


## Dak

Kantianism	100%
Existentialism	100%
Justice (Fairness)	80%
Strong Egoism	50%
Divine Command	45%
Hedonism	45%
Nihilism	40%
Utilitarianism	40%
Apathy	0%

----------


## Anteros

Mine was a tiebreaker.   It didn't say what the other philosophy was.   

I got existentialism.

----------


## L

Existentialism

----------


## Marleywhite

Justice (Fairness) 90%

----------


## JohnnytheDestroyer

The quiz is flawed. I ultimately got existentialism (should've been nihilism, or at least existential-nihilism; but, whatever, I consider myself somewhat of an existentialist. So no biggie). What confused me was, apparently I'm 50% Utilitarian, and 25% Hedonist, which is completely wrong. I even made sure that I dodged any answer that would pander to these philosophies, because I'm completely against them. I'm gonna take it again and see what happened.

Second time around was much better. Had to do a tie-breaker between Nihilism and Existentialism (as you can probably tell lol) and ultimately got nihilism. Utilitarianism is still way too high...

*Nihilism 80%
Existentialism 80%
Utilitarianism 55%
Kantianism	55%
Justice (Fairness)	55%
Strong Egoism 20%
Hedonism 10%
Apathy 0%
Divine Command	0%*

----------


## Rawr

*Hendonism: 100%*
Apathy: 90%
Kantianism: 65%
Strong Egoism: 60%
Justice (Fairness): 55%
Existentialism: 50%
Nihilism: 50%
Utilitarianism: 50%
Divine Command: 0%

----------


## Daniel C

Utilitarianism - 80%
Existentialism - 70%
Nihilism - 50%
Hedonism - 45%
Justice (fairness) - 15%
Strong egoism - 15%
Kantianism - 5%
Apathy - 0%
Divine command - 0%

I'd say it's more or less correct.

----------


## huppypuppy

Had to do a tie-breaker first time - You Scored as Kantianism

Hedonism 		100%
Justice (Fairness)	100%
Kantianism 		100%
Existentialism 	100%
Utilitarianism 	90%
Apathy 		50%
Strong Egoism 	35%
Nihilism 		25%
Divine Command 	15%

----------


## Chantellabella

You Scored as Hedonism
 You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life’s pleasures as much as you can. “Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!” 


Hedonism	        80%
Existentialism	70%
Divine Command	55%
Justice (Fairness)	50%
Strong Egoism	50%
Kantianism	        45%
Utilitarianism	45%
Apathy	        45%
Nihilism	        0%

So what does this all mean?

----------


## Daniel C

> You Scored as Hedonism
>  You believe that pleasure is a great, or the greatest, good; and you try to enjoy life’s pleasures as much as you can. “Eat, drink, and be merry, for tomorrow we die!” 
> 
> 
> Hedonism	        80%
> Existentialism	70%
> Divine Command	55%
> Justice (Fairness)	50%
> Strong Egoism	50%
> ...



Hedonism, as it says, is the moral theory that says pleasure is the greatest good: people should primarily live to maximalise pleasure (preferably their own). Existentialism is a very broad movement, but it puts very much emphasis on the individual and says every individual is free and responsible for his own actions / choices, so you can't blame society, authority, or whatever. Divine command more or less speaks for itself, then you think people should live in accordance to the work of God. Justice (fairness) is a bit vague, but you can say it rests on the emotion of fairness, that is, something is good when you 'feel' it is right. Strong egoism speaks for itself, it says everyone should exclusively act in their own interest. Kantianism, named after Immanuel Kant, states you should judge every action by its principle, that is, your action is good only if you would wish the principle behind it was a moral law for everyone (thus: you may never lie, for instance, whatever the consequences). Utilitarianism, my personal favourite, states more or less the opposite: an action is good if the consequences are good, no matter what intention involved, and the consequences are good when they promote as much happiness as possible for as many people as possible. Apathy means you're to lazy to even worry about all of this and nihilism says it makes no sense to worry about all of this because all norms, values or moral laws are total rubbish anyway.


 ::D: 

So you seem to be an existential hedonist, which I don't believe is an official movement but it probably means you principly think every individual is responsible for their own pleasure and we are all free to do whatever deems us most tasty. That's quite cool.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hedonism, as it says, is the moral theory that says pleasure is the greatest good: people should primarily live to maximalise pleasure (preferably their own). Existentialism is a very broad movement, but it puts very much emphasis on the individual and says every individual is free and responsible for his own actions / choices, so you can't blame society, authority, or whatever. Divine command more or less speaks for itself, then you think people should live in accordance to the work of God. Justice (fairness) is a bit vague, but you can say it rests on the emotion of fairness, that is, something is good when you 'feel' it is right. Strong egoism speaks for itself, it says everyone should exclusively act in their own interest. Kantianism, named after Immanuel Kant, states you should judge every action by its principle, that is, your action is good only if you would wish the principle behind it was a moral law for everyone (thus: you may never lie, for instance, whatever the consequences). Utilitarianism, my personal favourite, states more or less the opposite: an action is good if the consequences are good, no matter what intention involved, and the consequences are good when they promote as much happiness as possible for as many people as possible. Apathy means you're to lazy to even worry about all of this and nihilism says it makes no sense to worry about all of this because all norms, values or moral laws are total rubbish anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you seem to be an existential hedonist, which I don't believe is an official movement but it probably means you principly think every individual is responsible for their own pleasure and we are all free to do whatever deems us most tasty. That's quite cool.



Very cool explanation. Thanks. You were paying attention in philosophy class.  ::):  I think it's interesting because a lot of that really does describe my thinking and actions. Especially being free to do whatever I want, taking responsibility for my actions (even when I screw up). Yeah, that's me. I thought it was interesting also about the Divine Command. I think if I would have taken this years before I believed in God, I would have still tested high in that area. Coming from the totalitarian background that I came from, I am somewhat programmed to follow an authority figure. However, my recent freedom has probably given me much more points in Hedonism and Existentialism. I studied all this in my first graduate program, but obviously forgot it all. So thanks for answering.

----------


## Daniel C

> Very cool explanation. Thanks. You were paying attention in philosophy class.  I think it's interesting because a lot of that really does describe my thinking and actions. Especially being free to do whatever I want, taking responsibility for my actions (even when I screw up). Yeah, that's me. I thought it was interesting also about the Divine Command. I think if I would have taken this years before I believed in God, I would have still tested high in that area. Coming from the totalitarian background that I came from, I am somewhat programmed to follow an authority figure. However, my recent freedom has probably given me much more points in Hedonism and Existentialism. I studied all this in my first graduate program, but obviously forgot it all. So thanks for answering.



Haha, I'm currently studying philosophy, so I'd better pay attention. Hm, yeah, I see. I'm a bit more austere myself which probably leads me to utilitarianism. I think, in all its simplicity, it's a very beautiful theory. But I also see the attractiveness of existentialism and nihilism.

----------


## Chantellabella

As I was raking 10,000 nay 100,000 leaves today, I was thinking about all these philosophies. If someone had mostly 45% to 55% in most categories, wouldn't that mean they were pretty well rounded?

----------


## Daniel C

> As I was raking 10,000 nay 100,000 leaves today, I was thinking about all these philosophies. If someone had mostly 45% to 55% in most categories, wouldn't that mean they were pretty well rounded?



I don't think so to be honest. It's not like philosophy is a buffet breakfast from which you can pick as you please. I mean, a lot of combinations are just impossible because like they claim contradictory things (like utilitarianism - Kantianism, utilitarianism - egoism, nihilism - divine command, etc.). It's also not like you can pick only parts of a theory, for instance utilitarianism only works as a whole, you can't say 'I accept it for 50 %'. You know, the thing is these theories all give different ways how to live (more or less) and you can't live in nine different ways at the same time. So I'd say ideally you'd have 100 % for one or maybe two theories, and 0 % for the rest.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I don't think so to be honest. It's not like philosophy is a buffet breakfast from which you can pick as you please. I mean, a lot of combinations are just impossible because like they claim contradictory things (like utilitarianism - Kantianism, utilitarianism - egoism, nihilism - divine command, etc.). It's also not like you can pick only parts of a theory, for instance utilitarianism only works as a whole, you can't say 'I accept it for 50 %'. You know, the thing is these theories all give different ways how to live (more or less) and you can't live in nine different ways at the same time. So I'd say ideally you'd have 100 % for one or maybe two theories, and 0 % for the rest.



That's why I was trying to figure out the percentages on the quiz. But I have to admit, that I do follow each one except the last one on my list at some time in my life. I can be both selfish and giving depending on the circumstances. My selfishness will say no to my children if I really need the money to pay my bill, yet I can at the same time give as much time as they need without even a thought to my need. Could it be that we ebb and flow between these philosophies depending on the at the moment circumstances. I mean it wouldn't be a drastic change, but I can see where on any given circumstance I could have answered the questions differently.

----------


## billius

Existentialism 100%
Nihilism 95%
Hedonism 85%
Utilitarianism 70%
Justice (Fairness) 60%
Strong Egoism 35%
Kantianism 30%
Apathy 25%
Divine Command	0%
sounds about right

----------


## stewie

You Scored as Hedonism

Hedonism  100%
Existentialism  90%
Nihilism  85%
Strong Egoism  75%
Kantianism	
65%
Apathy  50%
Justice (Fairness)  50%
Utilitarianism  50%
Divine Command  0%

----------


## Anteros

> Hedonism, as it says, is the moral theory that says pleasure is the greatest good: people should primarily live to maximalise pleasure (preferably their own). Existentialism is a very broad movement, but it puts very much emphasis on the individual and says every individual is free and responsible for his own actions / choices, so you can't blame society, authority, or whatever. Divine command more or less speaks for itself, then you think people should live in accordance to the work of God. Justice (fairness) is a bit vague, but you can say it rests on the emotion of fairness, that is, something is good when you 'feel' it is right. Strong egoism speaks for itself, it says everyone should exclusively act in their own interest. Kantianism, named after Immanuel Kant, states you should judge every action by its principle, that is, your action is good only if you would wish the principle behind it was a moral law for everyone (thus: you may never lie, for instance, whatever the consequences). Utilitarianism, my personal favourite, states more or less the opposite: an action is good if the consequences are good, no matter what intention involved, and the consequences are good when they promote as much happiness as possible for as many people as possible. Apathy means you're to lazy to even worry about all of this and nihilism says it makes no sense to worry about all of this because all norms, values or moral laws are total rubbish anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you seem to be an existential hedonist, which I don't believe is an official movement but it probably means you principly think every individual is responsible for their own pleasure and we are all free to do whatever deems us most tasty. That's quite cool.



Nice explanation!

----------


## SmileyFace

*Existentialism	100%*
Hedonism	80%
Justice (Fairness)	75%
Utilitarianism	65%
Kantianism	65%
Divine Command	60%
Strong Egoism	55%
Apathy	20%
Nihilism	15%

----------


## The Professor

Existentialism	
80%
Hedonism	
70%
Strong Egoism	
60%
Divine Command	
55%
Apathy	
50%
Kantianism	
50%
Justice (Fairness)	
40%
Nihilism	
30%
Utilitarianism	
30%

----------


## distancing

Utilitarianism - 80%
Existentialism - 75%
Justice (Fairness) - 65%
Hedonism - 50%
Kantianism - 50%
Nihilism - 15%
Strong Egoism - 10%
Apathy - 5%
Divine Command - 0%

----------


## ev0ker

I thought the questions were rubbish... most were too open-ended. Nevertheless, here's the shit.

Justice (Fairness)

Your life is guided by the concept of Fair Justice: Everyone, yourself included, should be rewarded and punished according to the help or harm they cause. "He who does not punish evil commands it to be done."--Leonardo da Vinci “Though force can protect in emergency, only justice, fairness, consideration and cooperation can finally lead men to the dawn of eternal peace.”

Justice (Fairness) 	70%
Hedonism 	                65%
Existentialism    	        65%
Utilitarianism 	        55%
Strong Egoism 	        55%
Kantianism 	                40%
Apathy 	                35%
Divine Command           30%
Nihilism 	                20%

----------


## Antidote

Justice (Fairness)	80%
Utilitarianism 65%
Apathy 55%
Strong Egoism 55%
Hedonism 45%
Existentialism 40%
Nihilism 35%
Kantianism 25%
Divine Command 0%

----------


## Equinox

Utilitarianism 90%
Justice (Fairness) 85%
Hedonism 80%
Existentialism 70%
Kantianism 45%
Nihilism 35%
Divine Command 30%
Strong Egoism 25%
Apathy 5%

----------


## VickieKitties

Apathy                  80%
Nihilism                  70%
Strong Egoism         70%
Justice (Fairness)    65%
Hedonism               60%
Utilitarianism           45%
Existentialism          45%
Kantianism              35%
Divine Command      15%

Apathy, what's up?  :Smoke:

----------


## billius

> Existentialism 100%
> Nihilism 95%
> Hedonism 85%
> Utilitarianism 70%
> Justice (Fairness) 60%
> Strong Egoism 35%
> Kantianism 30%
> Apathy 25%
> Divine Command	0%
> sounds about right



Nihilism 95%
Justice (Fairness) 90%
Hedonism 90%
Strong Egoism 90%
Utilitarianism 65%
Apathy 55%
Existentialism 40%
Kantianism 10%
Divine Command	0%

----------


## mightypillow

Utilitarianism         70%
Hedonism         65%
Apathy         60%
Existentialism         55%
Justice (Fairness)        45%
Strong Egoism         45%
Kantianism         40%
Nihilism         30%
Divine Command         0%

Nothing surprising here.

----------


## Misssy

Foodism

----------

